# Backup Software für Bandsicherungen unter Linux



## Timo Rickert (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche eine freie Backupsoftware für Linux (Suse Linux 9.2). Und wenn Ihr habt auch eine Anleitung (am besten ausführlich) wie ich diese einrichte.

(Amanda habe ich ja schon gefunden bin nur zu blöd die Software einzurichten.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe im voraus!!

Gruß TR


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2006)

Naja, im Grunde kannst Du dazu tar nutzen, denn immerhin steht tar ja fuer Tape Archive. 
Aber Du kannst Dir auch mal Bacula anschauen, vielleicht ist das ja was fuer Dich. Weiss aber nicht was es so alles kann.


----------



## nove (14. Dezember 2006)

also wenns nichts kosten soll ist Arceia bis 50 GB Frei ...
hat nen netten Java Client.

oder wenns was kosten darf, dann Tapeware... die Desktop Version reicht aus bei Hausgebrauch.


----------

